# m2eclipse und executable jars.



## shortys (16. Nov 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab zur Zeit 4 Maven Projekte.
Eines davon enthält eine Klasse mit der Main-Methode und nat. die Dependencies auf die anderen Projekte. Was ich nun möchte ist, dass m2eclipse mir eine executable jar baut und nicht einfach ein packaging der Projekte.

Weiss jemand genaueres in diesem Zusammenhang oder hat andere Erfahrungen im build von ausführbaren Projekten?

Schönen Gruß
Patrick


----------



## maki (17. Nov 2010)

> Was ich nun möchte ist, dass m2eclipse mir eine executable jar baut und nicht einfach ein packaging der Projekte.


m2eclipse ist ein Eclipse Plugin für Maven, das hat damit nichts zu tun.
Maven2 baut sich seine Projekte selber, kannst das Jar Plugin konfigurieren oder das Assembly Plugin nutzen.


----------



## shortys (17. Nov 2010)

Danke für deine Antwort. Habs nun über die build konfig in der POM gemacht. Dort kann man die main-class mit angeben.


----------

